# Netgear ME102 drivers for OS X...



## tyma (Jul 8, 2003)

Howdy.

I was given a Netgear ME102 802.11b WAP last night, and it hooks to my router and works without a problem.  However, I can't seem to find the drivers/software for it that will work with OS X.

Anyone able to point me in the proper direction for OS X ME102 software?

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2003)

I would try the Netgear web site.


----------



## tyma (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *I would try the Netgear web site. *



Heh, that's funny.  

I might be an OS X newb, but I'm not a technology newb.  I tried that, and could only find the Windows drivers - I was unable to find any OS X drivers.

Tim.


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2003)

There are no Mac drivers for the ME102, only Windows.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry if I'm a bit ignorant about the ME102, but it seems to be a standard WAP.  Wouldn't you plug it into a host via USB OR Ethernet to use it?  

In other words, it either allows a host that only has USB to connect to a wireless network, or allows a host to bridge their Ethernet network to a wireless one?  In which case, you should be able to plug this into your Mac via Ethernet (no drivers required) and connect to your existing wireless network, or plug it onto your non-wireless router (whatever you have), and connect to it via your wireless card on the Mac (Airport, etc).

How are you trying to use the device?

Rip


----------



## tyma (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> How are you trying to use the device?[/B]



You are 100% correct in your post - I simply plugged it in to my router and viola, it worked.

Perhaps I should not have said drivers, but management software.  Because that's what I need to do.  I have no way of managing it and locking it down.  As of right now it's fully wide open, and I don't like that.  

Tim.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 11, 2003)

It looks like they use an "SNMP Management" software to control it.  SNMP is a completely open protocol, and there is certainly SNMP for the Mac, it's just a matter of whether you can figure out WHAT to change with SNMP to manage the box...


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 11, 2003)

It's just so weird that they didn't put a web or telnet management interface on it, like everyone else does.  Maybe the ME103 does...

Rip


----------



## Lycander (Jul 11, 2003)

Does the Netgear access point have its own IP address? Just for ha-ha's type it into a web browser and see if it has a web based control panel. Most routers do the admin panel this way and I believe some WAPs do it also.


----------



## alexhere (Jun 6, 2004)

does anyone have a solution to this?  i am having the same trouble trying to secure the me102.


----------



## alexhere (Jun 14, 2004)

Just answering my own question.  I used Virtual PC to configure my access point.


----------

